# eclipse-RCP von der Konsole baut nicht



## dmwe1386 (29. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

hat jemand auch schon ein Problem gehabt, wenn er RCP Projekt mit ant aus der Console zu bauen versuchte. Ich bekomme auf, wenn ich ant in dem Projektverzeichnis mit build xml aufrufe (es ist zunächts ein einfaches Beispiel aus dem internet, aber nicht einmal der funktioniert nicht!):

C:\Documents and Settings\dmwe1386\workspaceRCP\de.vogella.build.script\build.xml:22: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\work\programme\eclipse helios RCP SR2 win32\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.6.2.R36x_20110203\scripts\productBuild\productBuild.xml:35: The following error occurred while executing this line:
C:\work\programme\eclipse helios RCP SR2 win32\plugins\org.eclipse.pde.build_3.6.2.R36x_20110203\scripts\productBuild\productBuild.xml:69: Problem: failed to create task or type eclipse.generateFeature
Cause: The name is undefined.
Action: Check the spelling.
Action: Check that any custom tasks/types have been declared.
Action: Check that any <presetdef>/<macrodef> declarations have taken place.

Danach habe ich in build.xml folgende Zeile hinzugefügt:
<taskdef name="eclipse.generateFeature" classname="org.eclipse.pde.internal.build.tasks.FeatureGeneratorTask"/>

jetzt meldet er:
C:\Documents and Settings\dmwe1386\workspaceRCP\de.vogella.build.script>ant
Buildfile: C:\Documents and Settings\dmwe1386\workspaceRCP\de.vogella.build.script\build.xml

main:

BUILD FAILED
C:\Documents and Settings\dmwe1386\workspaceRCP\de.vogella.build.script\build.xml:9: taskdef class org.eclipse.pde.internal.build.tasks.FeatureGeneratorTask cannot be found
 using the classloader AntClassLoader[]

Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2011)

Dieser Ant Task funktioniert nur wenn er innerhalb von Eclipse ausgeführt wird.
Eclipse Produkte mit Ant (aus der Konsole) zu bauen ist sehr aufwändig. Dazu musst du dir den PDE Headless Build anschauen (gibt ein paar Tutorials).
Bessere ist aber IMO ein Build Tool zu verwenden das dafür auch ausgelegt ist, also Maven Tycho, oder Buckminster.


----------



## dmwe1386 (29. Jun 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Dieser Ant Task funktioniert nur wenn er innerhalb von Eclipse ausgeführt wird.
> Eclipse Produkte mit Ant (aus der Konsole) zu bauen ist sehr aufwändig. Dazu musst du dir den PDE Headless Build anschauen (gibt ein paar Tutorials).
> Bessere ist aber IMO ein Build Tool zu verwenden das dafür auch ausgelegt ist, also Maven Tycho, oder Buckminster.



Danke für die schnelle Antwort und die Tipps mit den Tools. Aber ich habe extra Ant auch außerhalb von eclipse installiert.
Meinst Du es bring nur mit viel Aufwand etwas?


----------



## Wildcard (1. Jul 2011)

Headless PDE ist extrem aufwändig und Unit Tests usw. sind sehr umständlich integrierbar. Ausserdem gibt es dafür keine sinnvolle Unterstützung in CI Servern wie Jenkins/Hudson.
Sieh es dir selbst an:
Build and Test Automation for plug-ins and features



> Aber ich habe extra Ant auch außerhalb von eclipse installiert.


Wenn du das als Arbeit betrachtest wirst du mit Headless PDE nicht glücklich 
Meine Empfehlung ist Maven Tycho oder Buckminster. Die Systeme existieren, weil sich niemand mit Headless PDE rumärgern möchte.


----------

